# Need 2001 A6 2.8 TCM and Bentley Manual



## MrRightSRU (May 9, 2011)

Just picked up this car from a Audi dealership As-Is. It has 92500 miles and i'm almost positive it needs a new or newer TCM. The dealership wants $1500 for a new one but there is now way I'm paying that much for it, but I also don't want a used one that is on its last leg as well. 
Anyone know where I can get a used one that still has life left on it? And how hard is it to replace it myself using the Proper Manual, and where to buy a use Manual?

Here is what the car is doing:
seem to shutter alot when comeing to a stop quickly or even while at a stop light. continues to shutter and shake while moving under 20mph feels like it is coming from the trans; can TCM cause this? 

I would be greatful for any help or advice. 
Thank You


----------

